# Röntgen - Effekt mit PS



## stefan66 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite an einem Projekt, bei dem ich in PS abfotografierte Röntgenaufnahmen mit anderen Bildern zu einer Collage verarbeiten will. Dabei soll das Ergebniss wieder wie ein Röntgenbild aussehen.

Also z.B. ein Röntgenbild von einem Fuß soll mit einem Foto von einem Schuh kombiniert werden, so daß der Fuß passgenau im Schuh steckt. Dabei soll das Foto vom Schuh so umgewandelt werden als wäre es ein Röntgenbild vom Schuh (was in echt natürlich nicht funktioniert, da Leder kaum Strahlung absorbiert) - das Endresultat wäre also ein Bild, das den Eindruck vermittelt, als wäre der Fuß mit Schuh geröntgt worden.

Ein weiteres Projekt soll ein Fotoobjekt zur Hälfte "normal" und zur Hälfte in "Röntgenoptik" darstellen.

Bsp.: Ein in der Mitte durchgeschittener Apfel soll so dargestellt sein, daß die rechte Bildhälfte die Schnittfläche des Apfels fotofragisch, die linke Bildhälfte die Apfelschnittfläche so darstellt, als wäre sie geröntgt worden.

Hat jemand eine Vorstellung, wie man diesen Röntgeneffekt von einem normalen Bild hinkriegt? 

Gruß
Stefan66


----------



## xelix (2. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe das gerade mal getstet.
 Zuerst habe ich ein Bild genommen, und invertiert.
 Dann entsättigt (strg-u) und über die Gradationskurven angepasst.
 Über Farbton & Sättigung kann man dann noch die Farbe einstellen (ein leichte Blauton)


----------



## regurge (2. Oktober 2005)

http://www.gwebspace.de/kriz/screend/roentgenblick.gif


 ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber eine witzige Spielerei, sind eigentlich nur die 2 Bilder + einem Kreis als Schnittmaske.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

regurge, könntest Du zusätzlich zu dem Bild auch noch ne Anleitung liefern?
So ist dem Fragesteller sicher wenig geholfen, wenn er nur die Animation mit
den Stichworten "2 Grafiken und ne Schnittmaske" sieht.

Gruss


----------



## regurge (2. Oktober 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials204204.html


 ist das selbe Prinzip nur mit anderen Bildern :>


----------

